# Why yes, you do want to identify my azureus



## Icedfire01 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey all!

Got several Azureus. They are still a bit young, but I figured I throw some pics out here and see what you all think. It'd be nice to have two pairs out the five, but I'm just enjoying them right now. So here's a photo of each of the five.

Frog A










Frog B










Frog C










Frog D










Frog E










Thanks in advance for any and all help!!!

Yall rock!

-Brendon


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Well first how old are they? I'm not a sexing expert but they look a little young 

Second, most look a little thin...not crazy thin, but enough that If they were mine I'd be a little more comfortable if they had a bit more weight on them. 

I don't think I'm going to guess...I'd usually take a shot but these are all either mostly female  or to young to sex  ...I just don't know. 

It is my bed time (sun is up, Meh) and like I said I'm not super great at sexing, so maybe I'm way off here...good luck with em though!


----------



## Icedfire01 (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah, they are still pretty young. About 7-8 months OOW. I just thought I'd throw it out there and ask.

Also, I just got back this morning from a 4 day, out of town trip and decided to snap some pics before I fed them...but they are full and happy now and normally not that skinny. 

I appreciate the comments though. I'm more than likely out of luck until they get older.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

How long have you had these frogs. A few are pretty skinny and that doesn't happen over four days.


----------



## Icedfire01 (Dec 30, 2008)

I've had them for a couple months now. I feed them every 2-3 days. I used to feed every day but felt they were getting pretty fat, but I'd rather that then too skinny. Not trying to be a bad keeper for sure!


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

While they're still growing, it's not un-heard of to feed 5x a week. I feed my adults m/w/f and my froglets/juvies every weekday, unless there are still flies the next day. Then, I skip a day.



Icedfire01 said:


> I've had them for a couple months now. I feed them every 2-3 days. I used to feed every day but felt they were getting pretty fat, but I'd rather that then too skinny. Not trying to be a bad keeper for sure!


----------



## Icedfire01 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ill try that schedule then. Don't want to rob these guys of food by any means.


----------

